# 96 Maxima, cylinder numbers



## Samahi72 (Feb 14, 2008)

Can someone give me the cylinder numbers? Thank you. Better yet, a layout picture would be even better.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's easy. The cylinder head nearest the radiator is the "left bank." From the front of the engine to the rear, cylinders are 2,4 and 6. The cylinder head nearest the firewall is the "right bank." From the front of the engine to the rear, the cylinders are 1, 3 and 5.


----------



## Samahi72 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thank you very much. Makes complete sense.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

#5 is closest to the driver.


----------

